# PHOENIX AREA GET2GETHER - MARCH, 2012



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK folks, it's time to get off our asses and enjoy this beautiful weather while seeing old friends, making new friends, eating some grub and listening to our cars' sound systems. Spring Training is just around the corner, so how about welcoming Spring Training with our first get-together of the year. We can worry about location later. Let's pin down a Saturday in March and plan on doing another in April and May before the heat rolls in. What do you say?

Let me suggest either March 10, 17 or 24 for starters.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I would be up for a little road trip. I can trade one desert climate for another.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> I would be up for a little road trip. I can trade one desert climate for another.


Jay, that would be awesome man. It would be great to have you up this way. I am trying to bring some of that So. Cal. flava here. I know you are in Palm Springs and was planning to drop you a line the next time I make a trip to So. Cal. so we could get together. If you make it up this way, you will have a place to stay.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

I will have to see what the wife has planned but would love to meet all of you. I will stay tuned.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice. Maybe FINALLY I can check out some of the local talent


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I just learned from the Mrs. that a trip I thought we were taking the weekend of 3/3 will actually be the weekend of 3/10. So, I am revising the possible dates to 3/3, 3/17 or 3/24.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm down for whatever... only gives me 1 month to get everything put together though... I don't want to be systemless again


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hopefully i'll be able to make the April and May gatherings. gives me a chance to redo my civic, again.


----------



## Motorsport3 (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow!! hope I can have my system all set up for the meeting!!
Hope to see you all!!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> I'm down for whatever... only gives me 1 month to get everything put together though... I don't want to be systemless again


Hey Matt, a mid-March date gives you at least 6 wks. 



cobb2819 said:


> Hopefully i'll be able to make the April and May gatherings. gives me a chance to redo my civic, again.


Jacob, that would be sweet. Hotel Gibson should have availability for you.



Motorsport3 said:


> Wow!! hope I can have my system all set up for the meeting!!
> Hope to see you all!!


That would be great, but even if your system is not all set up, come on out anyway to meet new peeps and check out the other rides.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmmmm..... might be time for a trip to the sun!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

danno14 said:


> Hmmmm..... might be time for a trip to the sun!


Come on down!! And, if you are a Mariners fan, you can take in a Spring Training game. I can help you get tix.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> Come on down!! And, if you are a Mariners fan, you can take in a Spring Training game. I can help you get tix.


You and your day job, haha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

The timing might work for me too!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lemme know when you guys nail down a date. I am fairly open and would love to be there!


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I'll you guys want to do some giveaways, I'll throw in some product. 
Maybe a door prize or a raffle or whatever..

ANT


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> I'll you guys want to do some giveaways, I'll throw in some product.
> Maybe a door prize or a raffle or whatever..
> 
> ANT


ANT, thanks man!! Once the details start getting firmed up I will be back to generous offer.


----------



## Motorsport3 (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, I was about to get some Alpha damp using the superbowl code!!


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm in, and I might even have time to build a new car by then...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

maybe i will pop in just for the meet


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> I just learned from the Mrs. that a trip I thought we were taking the weekend of 3/3 will actually be the weekend of 3/10. So, I am revising the possible dates to 3/3, 3/17 or 3/24.


 I don't know any of you yet but this sounds interesting. I work every other Saturday though so depending on the date I may not be able to attend. I am off on the 3rd and 17th but I work on the 10th and 24th. 

Hopefully I will have gotten off my arse before then and finished my box a the very least. 

Robert


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

dobslob said:


> I'm in, and I might even have time to build a new car by then...


Alright Doug!! If you can build a new car by then you should send Matty J some of your mojo so he can get his Beemer done by then. 



simplicityinsound said:


> maybe i will pop in just for the meet


Bing, it would be great to have you brother. Cool people are especially welcome. 

OK, so how about we settle on a firm date. One person has said March 17th works for them, and no one has objected to that date so far. *So, any objections to March 17th as the date for this? * Please chime in so I can start working on a location and the other niceties to make this a helluva gathering.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Don,

My brother and his family live in Scottsdale so this might be a good excuse/reason to visit ?!

Unfortunately, I didn't have the opportunity to listen to your system at Marv's BBQ. 

Hopefully, I can listen to it one of these days...

Regards,

George


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

March 17th is cool with me.... for all you out of towners it will hbe great putting a face to the screen name... id certainly appreciate the drive you took to get down here and chill with us fine az folk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

mattyjman said:


> March 17th is cool with me.... for all you out of towners it will hbe great putting a face to the screen name... id certainly appreciate the drive you took to get down here and chill with us fine az folk


It be more like a homecoming party, hahah.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Depending on where this is I might actually make it. Especially if it's in Tuscon. I'll be in Las Cruces in March - probably around the week of the 21st - and will be about 5 hours from Tuscon. 

Sub'd.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

George if your driving i call shotgun lol


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> Depending on where this is I might actually make it. Especially if it's in Tuscon. I'll be in Las Cruces in March - probably around the week of the 21st - and will be about 5 hours from Tuscon.
> 
> Sub'd.


Drop me a line when you're in Cruses, if you're bored shoot up to Albuquerque. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cflannery (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm in Tucson and would dig meeting other people who are into car audio. No one I know gets it. Subscribed & looking forward to meeting & listening!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> Drop me a line when you're in Cruses, if you're bored shoot up to Albuquerque.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I'll keep it in mind. I'll be in ABQ in April, I believe. I'm working at White Sands Missile Range very time but am staying in various cities depending on where exactly I'm working out of on WSMR.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> I'll keep it in mind. I'll be in ABQ in April, I believe. I'm working at White Sands Missile Range very time but am staying in various cities depending on where exactly I'm working out of on WSMR.


In April, at least, Cinco (stuckinok) and I will have to treat ya to a green chile cheeseburger and pick your brain.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> In April, at least, Cinco (stuckinok) and I will have to treat ya to a green chile cheeseburger and pick your brain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


My stomach can't take another. Lol.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

cobb2819 said:


> In April, at least, Cinco (stuckinok) and I will have to treat ya to a green chile cheeseburger and pick your brain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Like the one from Bobby Flay's throwdown?? mmmmmm


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> My stomach can't take another. Lol.


Weak!!!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Like the one from Bobby Flay's throwdown?? mmmmmm


Yessiree!!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> George if your driving i call shotgun lol


Geez, I would definitely be flying although if I were to drive, then you would definitely would have shotgun rights ! 

Plus you now how the gun rights are in AZ compared to CA, so you can bring your AA-12 auto shotgun with the custom silencer for...ummmm...SQ purposes !


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey All, Jon Whitledge has confirmed that he WILL be joining us on March 17th and is driving The Magic Bus up from San Diego.  For those who don't know about The Magic Bus, here is a link to his website where you can learn all you need to know: ? Welcome to Whitledge Designs!

I am working on some other things for the meet


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Depending on where this is I might actually make it. Especially if it's in Tuscon. I'll be in Las Cruces in March - probably around the week of the 21st - and will be about 5 hours from Tuscon.
> 
> Sub'd.


Hey Erin, we would love to have you here. We are doing this in the Phoenix area, which is about a 2 hour drive (many do it in less time  from Tucson. Hope you can make it as it would be nice to finally meet you.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Buzzman said:


> Hey All, Jon Whitledge has confirmed that he WILL be joining us on March 17th and is driving The Magic Bus up from San Diego.  For those who don't know about The Magic Bus, here is a link to his website where you can learn all you need to know: ? Welcome to Whitledge Designs!
> 
> I am working on some other things for the meet


I'm in. I've been wanting to check out the Magic Bus!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Buzzman said:


> We are doing this in the Phoenix area.


As you are able to, drop word with the location.... ready to pull the trigger for my flight, and have to book hotel. Spring training time makes it a bear.

Sounds like a great learning experience, not to be missed.
D


----------



## BlakMajik (Sep 2, 2008)

Still try to make it. Of course the vette won't be there. But I still might come around and see what's going on...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Hey Erin, we would love to have you here. We are doing this in the Phoenix area, which is about a 2 hour drive (many do it in less time  from Tucson. Hope you can make it as it would be nice to finally meet you.


Looks like I'll be in Cruces that weekend. It may be a go. I'll have to work travel details out with my company but I might be able to drive over to PHX and fly out of there instead of of El Paso on Saturday night.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, some more details: David Hill and Signature Audio in Scottsdale have graciously agreed to host our get-together: Signature Audio is located at 8295 E. Raintree, just off the Loop 101. It's easy to find and access. Here is a link to their website: Signature Audio | Scottsdale Arizona More details will continue to follow.


----------



## Motorsport3 (Jan 14, 2012)

I go to Dynocomp for all my car needs. Actually visited SA a month ago and talk to David : )
He let me play with his 5series : )
Cant wait for me meet!! See you all soon!!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Looks like I'll be in Cruces that weekend. It may be a go. I'll have to work travel details out with my company but I might be able to drive over to PHX and fly out of there instead of of El Paso on Saturday night.


Man, it would be awesome if you can make this happen. Hope you can work it out with your company.



BlakMajik said:


> Still try to make it. Of course the vette won't be there. But I still might come around and see what's going on...


The theft of your ODR stuff really sucks. Hopefully, you are able to get to the bottom of that. It would be great to see you at this meet. It's been too long since we last hooked up.


----------



## xxWarderxx (May 25, 2006)

Too many cool people and cool cars to pass this up. Count me in as well.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

xxWarderxx said:


> Too many cool people and cool cars to pass this up. Count me in as well.


Terrific! Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Is there any idea on a time yet?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> Is there any idea on a time yet?


I discussed with Signature Audio 10:00 till 4:00.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

well, I've gotten approval to make this but the flight schedules out of PHX are not making it easy on me at all. 

The latest flight out of PHX is still before 3pm which basically means by the time I arrive at the venue, I'd have to turn around and head to the airport (6 hour drive from las cruces to phoenix). I could drive to Phoenix Friday night and get a room after work which puts me in PHX at about midnight. But the flight schedule is the problem because I'd have to stay overnight in Phoenix on Saturday to fly out Sunday which is added hotel costs, I'd need a rental car to get me around on Saturday night and to the airport which is an additional cost... and then there's the extra $200 differential for flying out of PHX instead of ELP to return home. 

I'm fine with paying the flight differential but $100+ in hotel fees plus another rental car day puts me at about $400 to attend this. 

So, this doesn't look like it'll happen for me. 
Sucks, too. I was looking forward to making it.

FWIW, if anyone is in the Ruidoso area from 03/19-03/22 I'll be there as well.
Then I go down to Las Cruces from the 22 - 24th.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> well, I've gotten approval to make this but the flight schedules out of PHX are not making it easy on me at all.
> 
> The latest flight out of PHX is still before 3pm which basically means by the time I arrive at the venue, I'd have to turn around and head to the airport (6 hour drive from las cruces to phoenix). I could drive to Phoenix Friday night and get a room after work which puts me in PHX at about midnight. But the flight schedule is the problem because I'd have to stay overnight in Phoenix on Saturday to fly out Sunday which is added hotel costs, I'd need a rental car to get me around on Saturday night and to the airport which is an additional cost... and then there's the extra $200 differential for flying out of PHX instead of ELP to return home.
> 
> ...



I'll pay for your hotel and drive you around on Saturday, making sure you get to the airport on time.

Let me know

ANT


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd probably have to fly out Sunday and that's the problem with the rental car... Unless theres a holiday Inn in walking distance of the airport and I drop the car off on Saturday. I'll look in to it. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I'd probably have to fly out Sunday and that's the problem with the rental car... Unless theres a holiday Inn in walking distance of the airport and I drop the car off on Saturday. I'll look in to it. Thanks for the offer!


Hey Erin, following up on that very generous offer from Ant, if you can drop off your car at the airport Saturday and Ant picks you up, you can stay at my house Saturday night and I will take you to the airport Sunday. We have room. Just some good, old DIYMA hospitality.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> I'd probably have to fly out Sunday and that's the problem with the rental car... Unless theres a holiday Inn in walking distance of the airport and I drop the car off on Saturday. I'll look in to it. Thanks for the offer!


If you rent from a major rental company you should have no problem dropping the car off at the airport even on Sundays. The airport rental places tend to have longer hours and better weekend coverage then the out in the city locations. Might be something to look into. Plus renting from an airport usually gets you unlimited miles so that drive from NM would only cost daily rental price and gas no milage add ons IIRC.

But looks like Buzz an Ant could have you even better situated.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Drop me a pm with your airline. I might be able to swing a fare reduction....


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm getting the gourmet food truck lined up so we will have some good eats, and am looking into getting some live, acoustic music - the ultimate reference system.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Hey Erin, following up on that very generous offer from Ant, if you can drop off your car at the airport Saturday and Ant picks you up, you can stay at my house Saturday night and I will take you to the airport Sunday. We have room. Just some good, old DIYMA hospitality.


Man, I really appreciate that. 

I hate to have to ask you to wake up super early on Sunday, though, to take me to the airport. The flight back home that looks the best to me leaves @ 0815 which means I'd need to be there by about 0630. Butt crack early. 
There's a 1015 flight out but gets me home at 2100. 

If only there was a late flight out of PHX I could take on Saturday night.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

07azhhr said:


> If you rent from a major rental company you should have no problem dropping the car off at the airport even on Sundays. The airport rental places tend to have longer hours and better weekend coverage then the out in the city locations. Might be something to look into. Plus renting from an airport usually gets you unlimited miles so that drive from NM would only cost daily rental price and gas no milage add ons IIRC.
> 
> But looks like Buzz an Ant could have you even better situated.


I was just speaking about additional cost of dropping off a day later.
I looked in to it and found that dropping it off at a different airport is going to murder me. I go from $280 for the week's rental to *$659* with Hertz!
Avis jumps $300 as well by dropping the car off at a different location than where I picked it up.
So, that's at least $300 more and I haven't even talked about flights or hotels. 


I'd almost be better driving back to El Paso after the GTG. And, I may actually just look in to that. But the 6 hour drive each way isn't going to be fun.


I'll keep all the offers in mind. Just not sure that I can make this work as bad as I want to.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sorry guys, i guess the wife decided we are going to SD that weekend, originally, we were suppose to go SD in two weeks, but her work schedule changed and now its that weekend


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Man, I really appreciate that.
> 
> I hate to have to ask you to wake up super early on Sunday, though, to take me to the airport. The flight back home that looks the best to me leaves @ 0815 which means I'd need to be there by about 0630. Butt crack early.
> There's a 1015 flight out but gets me home at 2100.
> ...


Don’t worry about the early morning flight. It takes me only 20 minutes to get the airport from my house, and our dogs get us up early anyway so they can go outside to do their business. Just know it’s not an inconvenience at all, especially considering how far you would be coming. 



bikinpunk said:


> I was just speaking about additional cost of dropping off a day later.
> I looked in to it and found that dropping it off at a different airport is going to murder me. I go from $280 for the week's rental to *$659* with Hertz!
> Avis jumps $300 as well by dropping the car off at a different location than where I picked it up.
> So, that's at least $300 more and I haven't even talked about flights or hotels.
> ...


Yeah, those one-way rentals can be killers. We would love to have you join us, as you see, but totally understand the logistical nightmare you are dealing with. Hopefully, you can make it work. What about flying between El Paso and Phx? It’s only a 90 minute flight and between Southwest and US Air you might get lucky with the flight cost. Hmmm, but I guess under those circumstances the job might not pick up the cost. 



simplicityinsound said:


> sorry guys, i guess the wife decided we are going to SD that weekend, originally, we were suppose to go SD in two weeks, but her work schedule changed and now its that weekend


Hey, Bing, "the wife decided"? This must be one of those “modern” Chinese marriages. :laugh: Seriously, though, we would have loved to have you join us. If your plans change, swing on down.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll have to add this to my calendar. Would be cool to meet a bunch of you and hear some nice audio. Just got my new sub enclosure built this week, and the SLS's should be in by then, but that's about all I'd have going for me. Won't have the new amps and front stage yet...oh well.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Offroader5 said:


> I'll have to add this to my calendar. Would be cool to meet a bunch of you and hear some nice audio. Just got my new sub enclosure built this week, and the SLS's should be in by then, but that's about all I'd have going for me. Won't have the new amps and front stage yet...oh well.


Cool. Looking forward to meeting you and checking out your set-up.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Buzz,
Just wanted to say I really appreciate your offer but I think I'm bowing out. I spent some more time trying to make this work but it's going to cost me a lot of mulah. The damn rental car fees for dropping off the car at a different location are $300 alone.  

If something changes, though, I'll let you know. 

Thanks, Ant, as well, for your hospitality offer.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> I discussed with Signature Audio 10:00 till 4:00.


I left at 11:30pm last week from our meet. are there lights in the parking lot?? :laugh::laugh:

free bump!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Buzz,
> Just wanted to say I really appreciate your offer but I think I'm bowing out. I spent some more time trying to make this work but it's going to cost me a lot of mulah. The damn rental car fees for dropping off the car at a different location are $300 alone.
> 
> If something changes, though, I'll let you know.
> ...


Erin, we will miss you and really appreciate the effort you made to try and join us. If things change, we would love to have you and my offer still stands.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> I left at 11:30pm last week from our meet. are there lights in the parking lot?? :laugh::laugh:
> 
> free bump!


What? 11:30?! I. If I stay that late my wife will knock my lights out. But, definitely something to look into. If not, we will just have to do it like in the old days and turn the headlights on. :laugh: Thanks for the input John.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Will do.

It looks like I can get a one way flight from El Paso to Phoenix for $111+taxes which is an option to consider. Still have to figure out travel back home on Sunday. Unfortunatley, there's just not much to choose from that gets me home at a decent time.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Will do.
> 
> It looks like I can get a one way flight from El Paso to Phoenix for $111+taxes which is an option to consider. Still have to figure out travel back home on Sunday. Unfortunatley, there's just not much to choose from that gets me home at a decent time.


What airport are you flying into back in Alabama? I could also help ferry you around town and to the airport. There is a Holiday Inn right there, IIRC. So you're flying into El Paso, renting a car there and driving to Las Cruces? Then if you return the car to somewhere other than El Paso, it's an extra $300?! Do they throw in the KY at least, or just bend you over dry?  I'd even scoot down to Tucson to pick you up if that saved you anything. We'd love to have you there man.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I have lined up this food truck to make sure we don't starve: Carte Blanche Gourmet Tacos


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Mmmm, already looking forward to it.



Buzzman said:


> I have lined up this food truck to make sure we don't starve: Carte Blanche Gourmet Tacos


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Just a suggestion, but if posssible you should bring your lady or significant other. It's always beneficial to involve them in our hobby.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll be at the get together...what time is it going to be?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

MasterMod said:


> I'll be at the get together...what time is it going to be?


Great, looking forward to meeting you.

The plan is to get rolling at 10:00 a.m. I guess we will be there till the sun goes down.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

If you would like to join Jon Whitledge and me for dinner, state your name and number in your party so I can make reservations somewhere close by.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm down for dinner as long as it isn't too crazy.

Larry - 1


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

MasterMod said:


> I'm down for dinner as long as it isn't too crazy.
> 
> Larry - 1


Cool Larry. Don't worry, we will keep it simple, but really good.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Buzzman said:


> If you would like to join Jon Whitledge and me for dinner, state your name and number in your party so I can make reservations somewhere close by.


Count me in
Todd -1 (doubt the boss will want to attend)

I'm still hoping to have my Phass system up & running in the truck by then. I might even bring the Omnimic if anyone is looking for a quick system RTA.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> Count me in
> Todd -1 (doubt the boss will want to attend)
> 
> I'm still hoping to have my Phass system up & running in the truck by then. I might even bring the Omnimic if anyone is looking for a quick system RTA.


Todd, awesome. And, that's a very nice gesture regarding the RTA. I am sure more than a few will want to take advantage of that.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

So, the Diamondbacks are playing the A's on Sunday afternoon March 18. Anyone interested in doing a group outing to the game?  If there is enough interest I can reach out to my D'backs contacts and see about getting tix to one of the "party decks".


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

DANGIT!!! why can't this all be in April, HAHA.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> DANGIT!!! why can't this all be in April, HAHA.


Jacob, I am planning to have additional meets in April and May, so you will have two other opportunities to enjoy car audio and the other benefits of the Valley of the Sun.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Checking in for this weekends meet up

ANT


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

All booked. Count me in for dinner Saturday.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> Checking in for this weekends meet up
> ANT


ANT, we are on brother. I am looking forward to finally meeting you. And, MANY thanks again for your generous contribution of (3) boxes of AlphaDamp sound dampening products for our prize giveaways. 



danno14 said:


> All booked. Count me in for dinner Saturday.


Awesome Danno!! I think we will have to give you one of the prizes just for traveling the farthest distance.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Does anybody want to buy/sell/trade some goods? I have a set of 6.5" midbasses that I bought back in 2008 and have never used. I tested them with an amp once but never installed them:

Illusion Audio Luccent LM-6s

If not, I'll put 'em on the classifieds.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm still down for Saturday! Looking forward to it...I won't be there for dinner though...forgot it's St. Patty's Day which is my buddy's birthday, so I'm gonna bail mid afternoon probably.

What time is the setup for the get together? I'd like to come help if possible.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

MasterMod said:


> I'm still down for Saturday! Looking forward to it...I won't be there for dinner though...forgot it's St. Patty's Day which is my buddy's birthday, so I'm gonna bail mid afternoon probably.
> 
> What time is the setup for the get together? I'd like to come help if possible.


Great! Looking forward to meeting you. There really won't be much to "set up", but I am planning to get there between 9 and 9:30. Thanks for offering to help!


----------



## xxWarderxx (May 25, 2006)

Buzzman,

Just wanted to say thanks for going above and beyond to set up and coordinate this event. I'm sure it's consumed a good amount of your time.

I, and I'm sure many others, truly appreciate it.

Also, thanks to everyone else who has contributed! This is turning into quite the event.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

xxWarderxx said:


> Buzzman,
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for going above and beyond to set up and coordinate this event. I'm sure it's consumed a good amount of your time.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the kind words. Music and car audio are great ways to bring people together and I actually love doing this. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Is anybody from Second Skin going to be present? I want to examine some MLV


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> Is anybody from Second Skin going to be present? I want to examine some MLV


ANT will be there, but he no longer owns Second Skin. He has a new company and we will be giving away (via raffle) 3 sets of his Alpha Damp product.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

We've also got some more random goodies on their way to us, too, for the event. May be a raffle, may be a drawing, who knows. I'm gonna show up early to figure it out.


Larry


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

MasterMod said:


> We've also got some more random goodies on their way to us, too, for the event. May be a raffle, may be a drawing, who knows. I'm gonna show up early to figure it out.
> 
> 
> Larry


:happy: :2thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I am planning on stopping by and hope to meet most if not all of you. Being that I do not get off from work until 5am Saturday morning I probably will not make it till sometime around or after noon. Is there anything I need to know before getting there? 

Also I am very interested in checking out peoples setups if possible. Mainly comps as I am having a hard time finding shops that actually have working displays. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

07azhhr said:


> I am planning on stopping by and hope to meet most if not all of you. Being that I do not get off from work until 5am Saturday morning I probably will not make it till sometime around or after noon. Is there anything I need to know before getting there?
> 
> Also I am very interested in checking out peoples setups if possible. Mainly comps as I am having a hard time finding shops that actually have working displays. Thanks in advance.


Cool. Looking forward to seeing you. The only thing I would advise is to bring some well recorded CDs you like and are familiar with. Don't worry about your ETA, based on my past experiences doing this kinds of meets, the die hards play late. I won't be surprised if some of us aren't still hanging out after the sun goes down.  So, you will get to check out lots of set-ups.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Not much to see with my set-up yet except that amp rack... thing... I finished a few months ago. It still needs carpet or some other kind of finish. I guess I can bring my midbass baffle assemblies but they're not installed into the doors yet


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

All my cd's are burns and I would never say they are good quality. But the good thing is, is that I will listen to almost anything. I have just been away from this hobby for so long that there are lots of new players out there that I have yet to get to hear. Not too mention but most of the brands that were BIG in the 80's and early 90's have changed hands so many times that their product tend to change along with them. Sometimes this is not for the better ya know. Mostly I am curious to hear tweets to see if they are too my liking sound wise. The only two comp sets I have gotten to hear were a low end alpine set and a higher end Boston set at a local shop. While the Bostons are clean they are not what I like so I am still looking to see if I can find ones to my liking. The last set I owned and really really liked were my ADS 320i's if that gives you any ideas on brands for me to check out.

Robert


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Is anyone bringing beer, or is that not kosher? if this is going to be an all day event for the "die hards" i think some drinks could be fun....


... or not. just wondering.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

mattyjman said:


> Is anyone bringing beer, or is that not kosher? if this is going to be an all day event for the "die hards" i think some drinks could be fun....
> 
> 
> ... or not. just wondering.


Shhhhhh the fuzz may be lurking.........now their gonna sit across the street and wait for all of us lol.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> Is anyone bringing beer, or is that not kosher? if this is going to be an all day event for the "die hards" i think some drinks could be fun....
> 
> 
> ... or not. just wondering.


We can't have anyone consuming alcoholic beverages in public unless we have a liquor license, which I am looking into obtaining.  I will know more tomorrow and post an update then.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's an update regarding food. My Taco Truck deal fell through as there was a misunderstanding regarding the time and a scheduling conflict couldn't be resolved. But, I am working on getting a replacement. 

For those planning to attend dinner with the group, a reservation for 7:15 p.m. for 10 (7 people confirmed so far) has been made here: Tk's Urban Tavern | Menus. It's a quick drive from where the event is being held. If you are interested in joining the group for dinner but haven't responded yet, please do so. Thanks!


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Buzzman said:


> We can't have anyone consuming alcoholic beverages in public unless we have a liquor license, which I am looking into obtaining.  I will know more tomorrow and post an update then.


While you're at it... How about a mobile medical marijuana dispensary and an understanding MD with a prescription pad?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> While you're at it... How about a mobile medical marijuana dispensary and an understanding MD with a prescription pad?


:laugh::laugh: That's a good one.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Buzzman said:


> Here's an update regarding food. My Taco Truck deal fell through as there was a misunderstanding regarding the time and a scheduling conflict couldn't be resolved. But, I am working on getting a replacement.
> 
> For those planning to attend dinner with the group, a reservation for 7:15 p.m. for 10 (7 people confirmed so far) has been made here: Tk's Urban Tavern | Menus. It's a quick drive from where the event is being held. If you are interested in joining the group for dinner but haven't responded yet, please do so. Thanks!


Hey Buzz, I'm not sure how saturday is going to work out for me... can you put me tentative for dinner?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> Hey Buzz, I'm not sure how saturday is going to work out for me... can you put me tentative for dinner?


Matt, no problem. I made the reservation for more than those who have confirmed already, so you are good for now.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, so regarding having beer at the event. :thumbsdown: David, our host, rightfully is concerned about providing something that might cause someone to get charged with a DUI, and you don't want to get one of those in Sheriff Joe's territory. But, there should be plenty of other beverages.


----------



## Motorsport3 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dui in Scottsdale is not fun...


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey I'm happy with anything to drink lol...it's gonna be 80-85 again.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I plan to bring a cooler with bottled water and a few types of soft drinks. If anyone is desiring more exotic beverage then BYO.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Just picked up another item to raffle off or give away...3 sets of 6m rcas....same ones Anthony was selling on here before.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Dennis (Dman) is also sponsoring the giveaway...here's what he sent us:

(6) 5m HDMI Cables...these guys retail for $369 each!
(2) 7m HDMI Cables...these ones retail for $469!!!
(1) 5m Monster Video RCA Cable
(2) 3m Monster RCA Cables
(2) 6m Monster RCA Cables
Monster iCruze package...includes the unit, LCD display, interface module and interface cable
Earthquake TW-25S, 2" Silk dome tweets...these have every mounting hardware you can think of, and come with passive crossovers too
Some 4ga crimp connections, fuses and some flashing leds for alarms.


Pics...Lots of goodies


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

MasterMod said:


> it's gonna be 80-85 again.


Please! I need to thaw!

I bought some of the Dman hdmi cables..... Outstanding quality


----------



## Godsmack (Mar 5, 2012)

I MIGHT come up tomorrow. I am sorry if the details are eluding me but whats the time and address for tomorrow?

I am going to see about bringing some friends who are just getting into Audio who could use to learn a thing or three. 


If anyone has some interest in buying or trading for some DD 9512's I can bring them with me.


J


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

ok, I just got this notice. and have to build some boxes tmw in phoenix, 51st and camel back. So, what is goin on again? where and when is this going down?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Godsmack said:


> I MIGHT come up tomorrow. I am sorry if the details are eluding me but whats the time and address for tomorrow?
> I am going to see about bringing some friends who are just getting into Audio who could use to learn a thing or three.. . .
> J





The real Subzero said:


> ok, I just got this notice. and have to build some boxes tmw in phoenix, 51st and camel back. So, what is goin on again? where and when is this going down?


Come on over!! Would love to have you join us. We are getting rolling around 10:00 and “officially” will be going till 4, but for sure will be there much later than that. Here is the address:
Signature Audio
8295 East Raintree
Scottsdale, AZ 85260
It’s just off the 101 @ Raintree, corner of 83rd Place.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> Come on over!! Would love to have you join us. We are getting rolling around 10:00 and “officially” will be going till 4, but for sure will be there much later than that. Here is the address:
> Signature Audio
> 8295 East Raintree
> Scottsdale, AZ 85260
> It’s just off the 101 @ Raintree, corner of 83rd Place.


you bet your ass we will be in the house! good times yo


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

I think I may roll to that.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

If anyone wants to meet up at golds gym before the event, I'll be working my back around 8am..

Golds is about 1/2 mile from Signature Audio

ANT


----------



## Godsmack (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm waitin to hear back from one of my boys. since the wife can't go unless he's able to come I might have to pass. 3 hours and change each way is not fun alone.


----------



## dnvm84 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello, even though I don't have my stereo installed I would enjoy meeting my local stereophiles. I guess this means I will actually have to get out of bed.

And I would like tentatively reserve a dinner spot.

Since I have never met any one of you yet I will give a simple description of me.
6ft balding brown hair and tons of white dog hair all over the rest of my body.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

It was nice meeting you guys, nice talking and thanks for the giveaways and lunch. 

I am sorry I couldnt stick around to demo the Magic Buss, Next time eh.

Guys, I am very active in the car audio world. If you are interested in shows, dont hesitate to send me a message. I attend a show every two weeks. or more.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

The two regrets I have are that I am so far away and I didn't spend more time....

Thanks to Buzzman for putting this together, Jon for bringing his magic (bus), and to both Ant & Dman for their contributions.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks to ANT, DMan and Signature Audio for their support which made today's event so successful. And, thanks to everyone who came out. There's nothing better than sharing music and car audio insights. Jon W., Casey Thorson and I were the last people to leave, and we rolled out of the parking lot at 7:00 p.m. I just got home from dinner with Jon, his wife and ISTundra (Todd). This was fun guys, and I look forward to doing at least one more of these before the heat rolls in. I need toothpicks to keep my eyes open, so I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Godsmack (Mar 5, 2012)

There is an audio competition (MECA IIRC) in Mesa on 1 April. Might be a good place/time to meet?


J


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Godsmack said:


> There is an audio competition (MECA IIRC) in Mesa on 1 April. Might be a good place/time to meet?
> 
> 
> J


I have all the infomation right here. and ALSO. IASCA wants to know if any shops would like to host a show. Contact Mike Jaffe @ 602-370-5983 


Ok now the MECA- show April First is:










Triple R Performance 
Location 7931 E. Pecos Road Ste. 119, 85212 
Comments Registration & Cliniques @ 10 AM, Judging @ 11 AM 

THIS SHOW IS EXPECTED TO BE HUGE TURNOUT AND HUGE NUMBERS. DONT MISS IT


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Impressions of the cars that demo'd?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

What a nice day.
I showed up at 9:30, dropped of a box of goods from DMAN (thank you so much btw Dennis!) introduced myself to Don, and Dave, the owner of Signature Audio, then went to Golds gym and tore up my back.

I showed up to the show about 10:45 and left around 5 or so.
iSTundra - Great audio system. Small and clean. A work in progress but already sounds loads better than my system.

Casey - (the VW?) I did not get a listen but I wanted to. I simply ran out of time.

Buzzman - Don, what nice system. Phass all the way around withe exception of the TRU Technologies amp for his non existing subwoofer and the Bit1. Warm and punctual with a very nice and elevated sound stage. For only having the system in his car for 24 hours or so, and one day to tune it I was more than impressed.

MasterMod - Larry - 144 dbs - My nose still tickles

Jon W. - He drove out to Scottsdale all the way from California. Stayed in a hotel and spent the entire day spending time with each of us. The amount of work, time, and passion that went in to his project is something you can only understand after meeting him in person. The pride he has has in the magic bus is something I could only liken to that of the parents of the president. His humility was beyond anything I have known Truly gracious and knowledgeable. The bus sounded like...
like a parkour orgasm












Truly amazing!!

Thanks so much to everyone for showing up. Especially our friend from Washington state.
Wow!

ANT


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

What a nice day.
I showed up at 9:30, dropped of a box of goods from DMAN (thank you so much btw Dennis!) introduced myself to Don, and Dave, the owner of Signature Audio, then went to Golds gym and tore up my back.

I showed up to the show about 10:45 and left around 5 or so. Long day, but worth it!

iSTundra - Great audio system. Small and clean. A work in progress but already sounds loads better than my system.

Casey - (the VW?) I did not get a listen but I wanted to. I simply ran out of time.


MasterMod - Larry - 144 dbs - My nose still tickles


Buzzman - Don, what nice system. Phass all the way around withe exception of the TRU Technologies amp for his non existing subwoofer and the Bit1. Warm and punctual with a very nice and elevated sound stage. For only having the system in his car for 24 hours or so, and one day to tune it I was more than impressed.
Thanks for the grub and making the trip to pick it up!
















Jon W. - He drove out to Scottsdale all the way from California. Stayed in a hotel and spent the entire day spending time with each of us. The amount of work, time, and passion that went in to his project is something you can only understand after meeting him in person. The pride he has has in the magic bus is something I could only liken to that of the parents of the president. His humility was beyond anything I have known Truly gracious and knowledgeable. The bus sounded like...
like a parkour orgasm


















Truly amazing!!

Thanks so much to everyone for showing up. Especially our friend from Washington state.
Wow!

ANT


----------



## Godsmack (Mar 5, 2012)

The real Subzero said:


> I have all the infomation right here. and ALSO. IASCA wants to know if any shops would like to host a show. Contact Mike Jaffe @ 602-370-5983
> 
> 
> Ok now the MECA- show April First is:
> ...


I wish the 3x they had a few months back had a huge turn out. Its a nice location and a great shop.


J


----------



## cflannery (Mar 5, 2008)

Had a great time. Was nice to meet you guys and listen to some pretty incredible systems. Big thanks to Buzzman, Ant, D-man and everyone else that helped put this together. Look forward to doing it again, so if you set up another before it gets too hot I'm in.

Very special thanks to John W for bringing theMagic bus and sharing his passsion with all of us. Truly amazing.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, here are some pics from yesterday's event.










Jon Whitledge and his wife Jeaneth:










Jon giving an overview of his Magic Bus plan and design:



















Hey, a legend showed up. Earl Zausmer himself.  It was amazing to hear all the stories behind the Beemer. This is Earl with Dobslob (Doug Dobson) of Elettromedia.










MattyJ and Danno14 looking cool. Danno flew all the way from Seattle.  Cool dude too.











Doug Dobson, Mastermod (Larry) and ANT chillin.










ANT holding court.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

More Pics:


Inside the Magic Bus.




























Underneath view of ceiling above rear view mirror:










Some of the other rides:

ISTundra's truck:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

More pics of rides:


Casey Thorson's VW:





































ANT's Infiniti:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

My trunk (under construction) + no sub:










My midbass:










My tweets:


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I did not get there until later on so I did not get to meet all of you but to those that I did, it was a pleasure. 

A big thanks to all that made this happen.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

It was great to get out and meet some of you. Quite the knowledge base of people out there to chatter with on audio setup and whatnot. Never even knew the number of people that were local to me including some of the bigwigs  Going to have to make it a point to get out to more of these. Raffle prizes were above and beyond any small meet & greet I've ever been to. Some big ticket items for sure. I only wish I had more of my system in so that I could have "borrowed" some of the available knowledge to help with tuning.

Not to single anyone out since everyone was so easy to get along with (and since I forget names pretty easily), but Ant, Larry, Don...cool dudes to hang out with. Don was especially patient with all of my questions and poking for information.

The Magic Bus.....WOW, that thing is way more work than I'd ever want to endure. Just awe inspiring to think of all the thought time that went into it let alone the actual manual labor. Jon is so passionate about music and the Bus clearly shows it in magnitude. I could only hope to ever have my own vehicle sound even within 20% of what that Bus can deliver.

Can't wait till the next one, maybe then I'll have a complete install that I can share with everyone instead of wires hanging out, door panels missing, and an unfancy, unfinished sub enclosure with an amp haphazardly screwed down to it.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Don, nice turnout and it's nice that people had a good time. 

Signature is really close to my brother's place in Scottsdale (about 5-10 minutes away) so I am going to try and visit the next time over there. It looks like they do excellent work based on what I have seen on their website and the install updates they've done to your system.

Thanks.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

d5sc said:


> Don, nice turnout and it's nice that people had a good time.
> 
> Signature is really close to my brother's place in Scottsdale (about 5-10 minutes away) so I am going to try and visit the next time over there. It looks like they do excellent work based on what I have seen on their website and the install updates they've done to your system.
> 
> Thanks.


George, it was a really nice event. You should definitely check out Signature the next time you are in town. The only thing is my car gets an inferiority complex being surrounded by all those Bentleys and Ferrari's. But, when we turn on the sound system, he acts like the Big Dog. :laugh:


----------



## Casey_Thorson (Nov 30, 2010)

Don- Thanks for inviting me out. I wish I had arrived a bit earlier in the day, but it was a good time nonetheless. Looking forward to the next round!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Casey_Thorson said:


> Don- Thanks for inviting me out. I wish I had arrived a bit earlier in the day, but it was a good time nonetheless. Looking forward to the next round!


Casey, I am really glad you were able to make it. Thanks for coming. I also love how you are introducing your daughter to the SQ side of things at an early age.


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, what a wonderful get together! Don (Buzzman) did a wonderful job organizing this spectacular event. A special thanks goes to David of Signature Audio for hosting the event, and to ANT, owner of DIYMA.com, for providing many of the sensational raffle prizes (and the jalapeno toffee)! There were others who donated raffle prizes, i believe, so please forgive me for not knowing those special folks by name, but they also deserve special mention. 

It was especially enjoyable to experience and share the love of audio and music with other mobile and home audio enthusiasts. Noteworthy individuals in attendance included the legendary mobile audio champion, Earl Zausmer, and his friend Guy, and Casey Thorson (and his adorable nine year old daughter). Astonishingly, there was an avid audiophile from Seattle, named Dan, who also attended the show. Wow, talk about draw!

I sincerely appreciated the opportunity to share the Magic Bus with those in attendance. Toward the end of the day, I got to listen to a few cars, including Don's fabulous Phass-equipped Mercedes. It became completely clear that Don is a music lover (especially jazz) of monumental proportion, and his choice of demo music was scintillating. Don's car reflects his love for listening to live jazz, and speaks to the musical ideals that epitomize sound quality and the lifelike re-creation of the recorded event. I also got to listen to Todd's truck, and Casey's car. Both sounded wonderful. Their cars exemplify how each of us can express our own values and goals through the science and art of mobile audio. 

It was quite an honor to meet the owner of this incredible forum, ANT. We talked about audio, life, nutrition, and athletics. ANT taught my wife some body-building poses, and now she's demonstrating them to me - all 98 pounds of her  I was thrilled that ANT took a listen to the Magic Bus - stay tuned for more on this ...

For those of you who attended the show, it was great to meet all of you. I hope to see you next time. My wife, Jeaneth and I, LOVED Scottsdale! The entire trip was like medicine for the soul. For those of you who missed this prestigious event, i highly recommend you come to the next one - you never know who you'll meet or what you'll see. One thing's for sure - with Don organizing it, and Signature Audio hosting it, it's going to be great!!!

Warmest regards,
Jon Whitledge
March 20, 2012


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

jon w. said:


> Wow, what a wonderful get together! Don (Buzzman) did a wonderful job organizing this spectacular event. A special thanks goes to David of Signature Audio for hosting the event, and to ANT, owner of DIYMA.com, for providing many of the sensational raffle prizes (and the jalapeno toffee)! There were others who donated raffle prizes, i believe, so please forgive me for not knowing those special folks by name, but they also deserve special mention.
> 
> It was especially enjoyable to experience and share the love of audio and music with other mobile and home audio enthusiasts. Noteworthy individuals in attendance included the legendary mobile audio champion, Earl Zausmer, and his friend Guy, and Casey Thorson (and his adorable nine year old daughter). Astonishingly, there was an avid audiophile from Seattle, named Dan, who also attended the show. Wow, talk about draw!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for coming out Jon!
I posted up the video review in the Main DIYMA forum the other day.
Here is a link: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uestion-dumb/126186-magic-bus-review-ant.html

It was my honor to sit in your bus, and leave you a video review of it.
Your wife was lovely and super fun to talk to. She picked up the mandatory body building poses pretty quick too! Impressive!

Glad you liked the toffee too!
I'll be at the Old Town Scottsdale Art Walk this Thrusday and Sunday selling my (not yet famous) Jalapeno Toffee, so anyone that wants a sample should stop by. I am out in front between of Olive and Ivy & The herb box on the bridge!

Next G2G, I'll be there for sure!!

ANT


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what happened to ANT's video? For those of you who are still interested in seeing it, I've provided the link:

Title: "ANT Listens to the Magic Bus"
Duration: 4'54"

Thanks again ANT! I really appreciate your kind words!

- Jon


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Jon, it appears that it was moved to a new location. I found it here as a "sticky": http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uestion-dumb/126186-magic-bus-review-ant.html


----------

